# Atlas für 3x9 ?



## EL_Rey (2. März 2014)

Hallo,

Passen eigentlich bei den Atlas am und fr auch die alten 3x9 kettenblätter oder haben die 10fach ne andere Kettenlinie ?


----------



## mr320 (3. März 2014)

Passen! Fahre selber eine Atlas FR, umgebaut auf 2fach mit Bash. 22er Turbine Kettenblatt von einer Deus Kurbel (9fach) und 36er Turbine Kettenblatt (10fach)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

